# Somerville RAMPS CLOSED



## crzycajun08 (Mar 10, 2014)

All the ramps including overlook are closed on the lake is up 8 ft above full pool level. Hoping they open back up soon.


----------



## BigJake (Jul 1, 2004)

**** this sucks... with the rain expected this upcoming week, not looking good. Is there a site that gives up to the date levels and openings/closings. thanks.


----------



## BIW76 (Apr 27, 2019)

http://www.swf-wc.usace.army.mil/somerville/

This is where I look for the lake level


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Actually 11 1/2' high as of tonight. Brazos is almost to top of banks at Bryan so gates will remain closed a while. Good for the fish, for us, not so much.


----------



## BigJake (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks for the update


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

We launched off the road/bank last few years at Welch when lake was up. Guys were doing it yesterday on our way back from boat ramp yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Big Jake, 
Go to Water Data For Texas .org and you can find the list for all lakes. Somie is 12.23 above right now.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I was there Saturday, the ramp was open at overlook. But the water was rising. The news is saying CS might get 4"-6" this week.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

So, the Somerville Marina, is considered, what ramp?


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

tbone2374 said:


> So, the Somerville Marina, is considered, what ramp?


Overlook is the ramp across from marina.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Man. Going to be awhile before it back to normal again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

And more rain on the way....I just hope it doesnt go over spillway.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Still rising.

The road to my place will become impassable if it gets much higher.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Anyone know what level water starts going over the emergency spillway?


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

Around 16ft i believe. Were at 14.5ft now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

Ill correct myself. Lake is currently at 252.4 emergency spillway is at 258ft. 

We will see it break the emergency spillway? Im hoping no.. thats a killer for the fishery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

denimdeerslayer said:


> Anyone know what level water starts going over the emergency spillway?


The spillway is 258ft. The dam 280ft

Current lake level is just over 252


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Going over the spillway is not the problem. Problem is when they open the gates in the future at 10,000 CFS +/-. That 's when your fish take a hike.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Has anyone launched from the road at Welch recently? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

The good news is that you can always let water out if it rains too much.

Filling it up during an extended drought- not so easy...


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm going to drive up after work and see if welch gate is open.


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks, please let us know what you find out.


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

Welch is open to launch off the road


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

I talked to the woman at Welch and you can indeed launch off side of road. Looks like a few good spots with rock bottom. Water looks pretty clean at Welch.












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

denimdeerslayer said:


> I talked to the woman at Welch and you can indeed launch off side of road. Looks like a few good spots with rock bottom. Water looks pretty clean at Welch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You planning on going anytime soon? I was thinking about going Friday, but not sure just yet.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes I plan on Friday . I need to go see where the schools are now that the shad are up in the shallows. Be back Sunday and Monday hopefully.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPECK19 (Jul 4, 2012)

I know i am not telling anybody anything but as of today 5/17 its still very high, i believe 15ft above pool. If i would have seen this thread earlier i would have brought the boat and launched from welch. Oh well, next time.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

